# Would have been...



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

... The longest drop request I've received yet. I had to ask for a reassign because of an emergency. 
The request came at the start of rush hour too, so I wonder if cx knows it would have taken almost 2hrs to get their sandwich. The food experience would have been crap.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> ... The longest drop request I've received yet. I had to ask for a reassign because of an emergency.
> The request came at the start of rush hour too, so I wonder if cx knows it would have taken almost 2hrs to get their sandwich. The food experience would have been crap.
> 
> View attachment 19680


that looks like a lyft request there


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

So which delivery service is this and do they pay you from the time you accept, or pick up good, or flat rate?


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

limepro said:


> So which delivery service is this and do they pay you from the time you accept, or pick up good, or flat rate?


It's Postmates. You get paid from pickup to drop-off. From accepting to pickup you get nothing.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

We have a small service area in Dallas. I think the farthest I have had was 15 miles. Now Doordash gave me an extra.......dollar for going to the next town ( 10 minutes ).


----------

